# Solicitar información TBA820



## Nestor Luis (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola, alguien me puede informaciónrmar, si existe un reemplazo directo para el integrado TBA820 (dip14), es un amplificador de audio de 2 watts


----------



## jomicaro (May 21, 2008)

cual TBA-820 -TBA 820BC2 - TBA 820 L - TBA 820 M - TBA 820 MC2 - TBA 820 MT y el TBA 820U todos son distintos, especifica bien para ayudarte.


----------



## Nestor Luis (May 21, 2008)

jomicaro, gracias por preocuparte, pero es TBA 820, por eso aclare que es DIP14, por que los otros son DIP 8 y no me sirven por que es para una consola de exteriores que lleva dos de esos integrados y uno está quemado, y en mi ciudad no lo consigo.-


----------



## jomicaro (May 22, 2008)

despues de remover todos libros te encontre uno, es el SK- 9226 reemplazo directo, suerte.


----------



## Nestor Luis (May 23, 2008)

Gracias por la información, espero conseguirlo, sino esperaré a poder ir a la capital (Buenos Aires), que recorriendo las casas de electrónica se consiguen, es como decimos en el interior "Dios esta en todos lados pero atiende en Buenos Aires", con esto no quiero hacer ningún comentario fuera de lugar, simplemente ya me ha pasado de que por esos lados encuentro lo que por estos lados no. Nuevamente gracias.-


----------



## emigudi_456 (Jul 10, 2008)

Estas seguro que existe el SK- 9226  porque lo busco en el VST-disk y no esta. No hay otro reemplazo?


----------



## Ing. Jaime Rabasa B. (Abr 23, 2009)

buscalo en nte asi de facil asi de sencillo


----------



## zopilote (Abr 23, 2009)

Deja de buscar y comienza a utilizar otro intregrado. Solo tienes que escoger uno que tenga la misma potencia y hacer su placa lo mas pequeña para colocarlo al aparato del TBA820. Alli tienes el TDA2822,TA8227,TEA2025 ...etc  que tienen mejor caracteristicas que tu integrado. Asi te ahorras tiempo. Lo pongo en practica cada vez que me traen reliquias, a los que le tienen cariño. 


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## Ing. Jaime Rabasa B. (Abr 24, 2009)

gracias por tu sugerencia comprare alguno de ellos, te comento no es reliquia este aparato lo que pasa que son marcas supero corrientes, es una elevision con radio b y n  son las nuevas que estan vendiendo esas tiendas de productos de lo mejor  jajajaj wallmart, comercial mexicana, soriana etc.

                                       te reitero mi agradecimiento


----------



## Nestor Luis (Abr 24, 2009)

Zopilote, gracias por tu sugerencia, pero no tengo lugar suficiente dentro del aparato como para andar agregando otra plaqueta por más chiquita que la haga.-


----------



## FavioS35 (Nov 10, 2009)

bueno, yo probe el TBA-820 hace algun tiempo..., el de 8 pines, es muy potente para su tamaño( hice mover parlantes de 12' con mi mp3 ) y no compara al TDA2822;  ponle una fuente de 12 voltios y con buena corriente (al menos 1A ), veras que el TBA-820 puede ser mas efectivo que incluso el TDA 2003 y el encapsulado es mas práctico y económico ( en aqui, Huancayo-Perú, puedes comprar hasta 5 en vez de una caja de cigarrillos! )..., busca, googleando' vas a encontrar muchos esquemas


----------

